# Is my prong collar causing fur loss?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Howdy y'all, 
We use a prong collar on Gandalf for about an hour a day on our on leash hikes and I've noticed a bit of fur loss in this area. Nothing too dramatic but the fur there is visibly damaged. Gandalf has very silky fur and the prong slips down constantly to his neck instead of staying high behind his ears, I cannot remove any more links or else I cant resemble it on him. Is this pretty typical to see some hair loss? I don't feel like I am using it for corrections that often! Thanks


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

My brat developed similar just from his martingale. Once he is reliable in his leash training, we will move to a rolled leather collar.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Hellish said:


> My brat developed similar just from his martingale. Once he is reliable in his leash training, we will move to a rolled leather collar.


Does the rolled leather collar help with preventing fur loss or that dent they get from wearing a collar?

Its law here for dogs to always wear a collar - but I don't like the dent it puts in his fur.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Its about the fur loss. I remember some of our boxers growing up, having all the fur rubbed off of the underside of their necks from collars - nothing but nekkid black skin. I have not experienced that with rolled leather on boxers or my rotties. I think the dent is inevitable tho.

Hey! Older post here on the forums about same - 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-leather-collar-vs-rolled-leather-collar.html


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

next time you get back from a walk, see if you can roll the collar around his neck, and if the is any hair snagged between the links. Hair could be getting caught between links & pulled.

Also, run your fingers or wrist against the prongs, if the feel anything but buttery smooth, you need a different prong (herm sprenger)

I think it's entirely possible that fine hair gets damaged by a collar, especially one with moving metal parts, chain, links, but also stiff flat collars, braids, etc.

Soft rolled leather collars are recommend if fur preservation is your goal.

You could just put the prong in a bandana, a little less effective but no snags.


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

my girl gets this as well but it doesn't matter if she has her E collar, prong, or normal tagged flat collar. with the long coat like that it just happens, much like waking up with bed head. 

as long as you don't see agitation on the skin from either the prongs, or the hair being pulled or see clumps of hair coming out I would think it just needs a simple wet down and brush


----------

